# looking for a train show



## Alphaman (Dec 30, 2012)

Does anyone know of train shows in NC, SC, or GA for 2013, I want a Lint train at a good price (hopfully free) NOT


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

*Greenberg+ other show*

For you guys back east it looks like Greenberg train & toy show, Is the main one. Here is a list of a few of the major ones there are many more that aren't the big guys im learning most Hobby train stores will have flyers on them. In the LA area here I'm finding out there are several swapmeets during the year try to google your area for them.. here is the big ones i know of. Add to the list if you guys know of more please

Greenburgshows.com=Greenburg East coast shows
GTEXPO.com= The great train expo Major cites across the country
Greatmidwesttrainshow.com=wheaton IL Chicago 
WGHSHOW=Worlds Greatest hobby on tour (manufactures+wholesale sellers) Major cites across the country


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

http://www.crmha.org/trainshow.html 
 *CRM&HA Inc. - Annual Train Show* 
http://www.crmha.org/


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

trains.com has an excellent event search tool, here:

http://trc.trains.com/events.aspx?page=list

You can filter by state, date, etc.

TJ


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice one TJ -- I use that source too. Great tool.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Whoever manages that Trains.com event tool does a great job ... it's always up-to-date with upcoming events, info link, etc.

Hats off to whomever is at the helm!

TJ


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Railroad Modeling University is not listed on that site.

RMU is 1 day of classes on all aspects of modeling railroads from scenery to laying track to wiring to digital control. January 19th, 2013 in Charlotte, NC

http://carolinasouthern.org/RMUmain.htm

I will be there.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Never heard of a Lint set. Plenty of Lint in the dryer filter...

I have heard of Lenz, but I believe that is a DCC system.


----------



## Alphaman (Dec 30, 2012)

Lint is a modern European passanger car so what like a trolly


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

I like it but not all events show up The worlds Greatest hobby does not show up for THE upcoming FEB show.. It does show lots of the smaller club events and that i love it for..


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Just look in Model Railroader. Try the TCA also.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

If you are aware of an event that does not appear on that website, perhaps dropping a message to that contact will remedy the situation. I'm sure it's only a matter of not knowing a particular event is occurring.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

The train collectors association southeastern division. "Toy train sale"
NC State Fairground. Kerr Scott building. Hillsborough St & Blue ridge rd. Raleigh,NC

Sunday, Feb.17th. 10 am to 3 pm


----------



## FranksHOLighting (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm glad I found this Trains.com. Thanks for posing it. I hope I can set up a table to sell my HO scale street lights. Everybody talks in terms of brand names and I am hoping to become one of the good names.


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

16th annual model railroad show and sale
Cape fear model railroad society
Wilmington NC
Jan 26-27 sat 10am-5pm sun 10am-4pm
location,
American legion post 10
702 pine grove drive
Wilmington, NC 28409


----------

